# 05 "Growling" noise-HELP



## Exactly (Dec 10, 2010)

Have a 2005 Nissan Maxima SE. When shifting from reverse to drive...car makes a quick "varoom" type growling noise. Have had it in the shop three times. Told it was a exhaust bracket. Replaced that and, you guessed it, still there. Almost sounds like a quick shifting differential slip type noise. Does it almost every time. However, when I get a mechanic in there, it doesn't do it. Is this a common thing or should I have cause for alarm. Really LOVE the car BUT with all the transmission talk...I'm scared. The car only has 57,000 original miles. Anyone else heard of this or experienced this?


----------

